# Wordpress



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Do any of you use wordpress to manage your website? If you do how do you like it. I am meeting with a web designer this week to set up a site and he suggested using this as it would be easy for me to update and keep new content. I always thought is was for blogging but I am not a computer guru.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wordpress is very user friendly, especially if you have a pro set it up.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I would be interested to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Its great. Like stated above. Have a pro set up the site, and have them show you some things about how to manage it. Once the layout is done. changing pics, adding pics, adding text etc.. can be done fairly easy. That's been my experience at least. I was lost trying to start from scratch through. I had to call my brother to put up the layout. :yes:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Wordpress is great. My site is on the Wordpress platform. Click the signature to visit. I have not been keeping up with lately, but when I want it only takes a minute to add or delete. 

It will take a minute to get they hang of it since its actually a blog and not your typical site. So your in fact making posts on pages and have to deal with categories, etc. 

But once you get it setup, your good to go. Just try to be active and add stuff regularly as Google loves active sites.

When I was active on it, I had Google visiting and indexing on a daily basis. 

Its a know thing that Google likes Wordpress sites since they are easy to crawl. ( google spiders reading your content )

Make sure your guy is installing the latest version of Wordpress. Which also means making sure your theme is compatible with it.

Good luck to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Same here. Wordpress platform. I had a Pro set it up and he taught me some basics. I rarely call him anymore.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

WordPress is a great choice for most people. Like several folks have mentioned, it's much easier to get a professional to set it up for you. 

In talking with your developer, ask for a WordPress site that is self-hosted (ex: www.mypaintingwebsite.com) as opposed to a free WP site. It adds on a reoccurring cost of about $120/year but allows you (and your developer) complete control over the website. 

Also, ask your developer to consider a "premium theme". There are free and premium themes for WordPress. For your business, it's worth going with a premium theme (lots of premium themes, one of the most popular is Thesis). Most premium themes offer some level of support and they're just generally easier to use.


Good luck!


----------

